# DP Research - Int'l Society For Study of Trauma/Dissociation



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*ISSTD
International Society for the Study of Trauma and Dissociation*
http://www.isst-d.org/

"The Society is a nonprofit professional association organized for the purposes of: information sharing and international networking of clinicians and researchers; providing professional and public education; promoting research and theory about dissociation; and promoting research and training in the identification, treatment, and prevention of dissociative disorders.
"Your source for information on chronic traumatization."

DP Research - Mt. Sinai, NYC -- Daphne Simeon

Mt. Sinai, NYC

DP Research Unit - Daphne Simeon
http://www.mssm.edu/...atry/ddrp.shtml

DP Research - King's College, London - Mauricio Sierra

Great source of articles on DP as well. See the "Articles" Link on the site.

Kings College, London
DP Research Unit - Mauricio Sierra
http://www.iop.kcl.a...11&context=main


----------

